# Help me name a Sandwich store



## quince (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi,

I'm looking to start a sandwich store where everything is pre-made, and ready to be grabbed and gone.

It will be unique for Australia, and it's purely aimed at people in a rush (mainly office workers in the city). It is similar to "Pret a Manger" in the UK/New York.

I'd like to say- It's fast, fresh, and it's original (not your standard ham/cheese or supermarket sandwich).

Any tips would be much appreciated


----------



## goldilocks (May 21, 2013)

The name that sprang to mind when reading that was "A Cut Above", but could mean you get confussed with hairdressers /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

G

 R

 A

 B 

 &

 B

 E

 G

 O

 N

 E

mimi


----------



## quince (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. They are two I haven't yet come up with! Definetly will consider. I've got a list of about 90 so far.

Please keep em coming!


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

ON THE GO GO!           WICH WAY TO GO!    PUT IT TOGETHER!   WICHESS ON PARADE!


----------



## joelzer0 (May 30, 2013)

"Tasties" 

I'm from the US and think of kangaroos when thinking Aussie. With that in mind "the hop in" 

"Happy go lucky sandwiches"

"Quicky buns"

"The Artisan"

"Sandwich Shoppe"

"That's a wrap"

"Due deligence" haha


----------



## laurenlulu (Sep 9, 2012)

Between the Buns

So Meaty (which happens to be my license plate, makes me smile)

Which Wich is Which

Gnam Gnam the Sand Witch

Really I'm just playin


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Sangers To Go.


----------



## joebluff (Mar 4, 2014)

QuickWich Deluxe


----------



## scaramanga (Feb 27, 2014)

Hello

If you were is sunny South Africa I would go with: Gourmet Zaam (SA slang for a sandwich) Express. Sadly you stuck on the other end of the planet with different slang terms for Zaams.

Two Minute Deli Express 

Ready To Go. Gourmet Eat

Will still mull it over a bit and send on.

Have a good one.


----------

